# Reds are in



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally connected with a school of reds since trying the past couple weeks. Unfortunately the tippers and catfish were thick as well. 34 and 36" respectively on lady fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't even know that they had reds in the East China Sea. Lol.. nice reds


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice shorts...
My boxers are made with more material



Awesome catch


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Haha this is local. I've been fishing Navarre, FWB and destin. 

The shorts are awesome. Pull double duty as shorts and underwear and dry in minutes. Switched over a couple years ago and will never go back.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> ......
> The shorts are awesome. Pull double duty as shorts and underwear and dry in minutes. Switched over a couple years ago and will never go back.


Reds are winners, thanks for the pics but the rest.......
Laaalaaaallaaaaallaaaaaallllaaaaa...............llaaaaallaaaaaaalllaaaaaa!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice fish!

I'm guessing the shorts are from the Richard Simmons's collection.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha 

All u need is 1 of Jason's shirts tucked into those bad boys...

Nice fish


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm interested to know what these shirts are haha. 

Caught a new PB. 47.25". Still haven't broke 50". She got me excited when I laid her down and she covered 6 planks and went into a 7th. What should have been 8" planks are actually 7". Haha super disappointed when we pulled the tape out and found out it wasn't the magical 50 inches.


----------



## Whiterk (Oct 12, 2015)

How are you fishing for the reds? I want to try Pensacola beach tonight.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

With bait. 5/0 to 10/0 circles, 80 lb leader and bait of your choice


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Ah, the beloved Ranger Panties. Best shorts ever made!:thumbup:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Seriously????*

WTF Your killing me!!!! I cant believe you show up to fish 1 time in the last 2 plus yrs and I'm across the country in Cali...... Looks like fun! Theres salmon in the river here so I may have pics soon if they don't shut the river down. How long you in Fl.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya Ugly... WTF!!!! Just be back in the spring so we can team up.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

If you weren't so darn big, that Red Fish would look huge! Good to see your smiling face. Give me a call if you're still around this weekend. About those shorts...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ugly??? I thought you died!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Ugly??? I thought you died!


I sometimes feel like I did Joe. Trying to get life in order so I can fish again someday. I miss you brother! Please say hi to the family and Mr Grey for me. I would love to get together when I get back to Fl. UGLY


----------

